# Help me with my new (used) JET table saw



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I just picked up a used JET table saw... and I have a couple questions which I'm sure are pretty simple... I just need some help. I was able to rewire it from 220 to 110... that seemed to go ok. 

But when i bought the saw did have a blade and I can't figure out how to put the new one on. I see a nut that takes a 7/8 wrench but the shaft moves freely (obiviously) and I can't see a place to lock the shaft in place so I can loosen it or another nut to hold on to with a second wrench... please help me with that one


Also, the saw has a 30inch JET fence, but it doesn't lock very tight to the table, I'm still able to slide it a bit after it is locked... is there a way that I can tighten it up, or do i need to buy a new fence. 

Also, when the saw is running the guard that covers the belt near the motor rattles and vibrates, not bad, but i think it shouldn't do that at all. Any ideas at improving this condition.

My final question which isn't really a problem... In the same next to my table (between the fence rails) i would like to build a little router table top. Is it as simple and attaching a piece on 3/4 MDF to the table or rails and dropping in a router plate? I couldn't find any really good plans when i searched the web.

Thanks for all your help to this newbie

Derek


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I've always used just one wrench to loosen or tighten a blade.
To loosen, put a small scrap of wood into the blade teeth 
and on the table to keep the blade from turning, then use the wrench to loosen.
Generally loosening goes the same way the blade turns, 
reverse threads, so it tightens when running.
And that's why I just hold the blade by hand to tighten with the
wrench, it always tightens even more after useing.
I hope that works for you, it has on my last three saws, none of them
had a second wrench to hold the arbor, they relied on holding the
blade.

The fence should have an adjustment on it somewhere for your 
loosness. You'll have to keep looking or try and locate a manual for
it. You should be able to locate one for a Jet fence, search the net.

Building a router table is as easy as you said.
On my saw the fence rails are angles that run out past the 
extensions so it was easy to bolt a table between them.
If you don't have that you may have to improvise with an additional 
support leg to hold up one end while the other can be fastened to the 
saw extension. You'll figure it out.

Also check your belt out, older hard belts can add a lot of
vibration to a tool, most can be replaced at a auto parts store
pretty cheaply and make the tool run a lot better.
It's a commonly overlooked item.
Make sure it's adjusted and alligned too.
Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have searched and can't seem to find one... i just have the cheaper T-square style fence, I have found some info on the other style fence that jet offers... Anyone have a copy?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought that my belt vibrates a little too much, although I don't see a place to tighten the motor down...


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

I would replace the belt with this:
Power Twist Link Belt

Have you tried duct tape around the guard to see if that helps? That worked for me until I broke the guard. Now I just don't have one. 

Your model's manual should be located at the link below:
http://woodworking.jettools.com/Media.aspx?nav=Manuals


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

They sell that belt by the foot? I wouldn't have thought that... so i will need to take mine off and measure it huh?

I looked at that Jet web site... I'm not sure of my model number so I looked for ANY jet contractor saw that in currently on their website and they don't seem to have them on there, they have the larger Left Tilting Arbor Saw but that is the only table saw that I found... i found a bandsaw manual that looked like a similar fence but that just talked about assembly and not if it was too loose....


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

What does your fence look like?
Can you supply a picture?
There has to be a way to adjust the tension.
My fence has set screws on the side of the head, 
My last fence had a nut on the cam pivot that could be 
loosened and a set screw for adjustment.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

This is not my exact saw, however it looks alot like this, mine has blue extensions and legs not white and the fence looks like this one.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jetsaw.html


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

To reduce the vibration, it probably needs a new belt...

This is the best belt I could find to renevate an old TS & Jointer... Works like a charm!!

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43771

It is of very good quality made by a very reputable mfr.

Worth every penny...


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh that is cool... I'm a big fan of Harbor Freight for the tools that I don't use much. I might give that a look. My first concern is the fence.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, so i took my fence apart and took pictures of it so I could share them. I could not find any why to adjust it at all but when I put it back to together it locks down nice and tight, go figure. Also I pulled off the belt guard, cleaned out the saw dust and it doesn't rattle any more. I put my new Freud blade on and it hum nicely. I haven't cut anything yet because the blade is a little out of alignment, so I'll have to figure out how to do that.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I love learning all about a new tool. I just got done rebuilding a 70 year old saw from ebay. Start your blade 
alignment by making it parallel to the miter slot. I filled the gap between the slot and the blade with good strait wood then used a feeler gauge to get it perfect. Then you do the fence. I also used a new Freud blade and link belt it made a huge deference on vibration. I paid about twice as much for my link belt.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

Is this your saw manual?
http://content.wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/man_708100.pdf

There are two contractor saws listed online.
http://www.wmhtoolgroup.com/Products.aspx?ByCat&cat=333605

Do you know the model number for your saw?


----------



## One Ozark American (Jan 9, 2008)

I went and looked at my jet fence to see about adjustments. If you experience locking problems again, there are two pads on the inside of the opening that rides on the rail. The cam pulls these against the rail to lock it You can put spacers behind these pads to lessen the distance between them and the fence so when the handle is pushed down to lock the pads will contact the fence sooner. Least thats the way mine works. YMMV


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you for the manual! Of the 2 saw you show, mine looks more like the second one, the JWTS-10CW2-JF 10 2CW/JETFNCE. I looked for a model number on mine and couldn't find one... 

I was considering trying to get a spacer in there, I hope it stays strong and i don't need to worry about it.


----------

